# Saskatchewan 2018



## kingfisher 11

We are doing something we have never done before. Hunting Saskatchewan in October this year. The plan was to go in December also but talking to my hunting partner we are just doing one trip this year.

Reasoning for the early hunt is location. The outfitter is taking us to his moose/bear camp to hunt some of the big whitetail his moose hunters have been seeing. I don't have much confidence in this early hunt. I have had my worst hunts in early November and full moons up there. Hoping we chose the right week.

We chose the week before a full moon. Last year they did get an early snow and had about 10 inches by the end of Oct. He sent me a picture this morning of a frost, said its been cool.

Last year they had lots of good bucks on film from the third week of Oct. Once they started baiting until about a week before we came in. That also when winter was locked in and the wolves moved down.

One of the biggest bucks was shot Nov 1 2017. So we are hoping to buck the odds and get back in about 30 miles from town by boat, to hunt whitetails they have not been hunted in 16 years. We were offered the first opportunity to do that. Now if the cameras don't show any good deer by the time we get in he will just let us hunt his regular stands depending on where the deer are.

We also have the option to fish and waterfowl hunt if we want or tag out early. 

Last year I shared with some guys all the pictures and video of the bucks we took and I passed.

The countdown begins, 3.5 weeks we will be there.


----------



## Walleyze247

Good luck King. It sounds like a great hunt either way


----------



## kingfisher 11

Might add the reason we are going in early is due to freeze up. Once the river they use to access camp starts freezing its hard to get back to the camp. We hunt 30 miles from town during the regular hunt its just almost impossible to get to where the camp is without running the long way.


----------



## johnhunter247

Sounds like a great time. I have been looking into another Saskatchewan hunt. I have’t been since 2007. Post your results upon your return.


----------



## kingfisher 11

IMG_2125




__
kingfisher 11


__
Sep 24, 2018











  








IMG_2124




__
kingfisher 11


__
Sep 24, 2018











  








IMG_2123




__
kingfisher 11


__
Sep 24, 2018




2018 Sask






Pictures our guide just sent us. he only had one camera out early. The date stamp is wrong. This was from one stand and only three days out there.


----------



## johnhunter247

If you don't mind sharing who is your outfitter and whats his hunts cost?


----------



## Jet08

Love the double throat patch on the last pic


----------



## bignuge

The weather is getting cold up there already. I’d love to be able to hunt sask every year. Went 2 years in a row. Amazing place. I’ve thought about becoming a Canadian resident someday just for the crazy hunting opportunity. Good luck on your hunt and I hope the weather holds


----------



## kingfisher 11

Jet08 said:


> Love the double throat patch on the last pic


One of my biggest bucks from there is a white double throat patch.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Well a change of plans, this was the week I should of been in Saskatchewan. My buddy is starting his hunt this morning. First time we have not taken this trip together ever. The guide said with the possible early freeze up he could not take us to the bear came for deer. So he offered me the opportunity to change weeks. To my surprise the coveted Thanksgiving week was wide open. So I am now going what I consider one of the best two weeks of the season is mine. My buddy and his son did not want to change due to the purchase of airline tickets already. Going to be a long week for me as he updates from the stand every hour or so.

I use to offer up a spot with us if we had an opening but we ran into some real pain in the arses we brought with us.

I am driving so I would like to at least split the driving and gas with 1-2 other guys. If anyone is interested, I will be leaving the 16th or 17th and returning on the 23rd or 24th of Nov.

Contact by PM if you have interest?


----------



## jzofchak

kingfisher 11 said:


> Well a change of plans, this was the week I should of been in Saskatchewan. My buddy is starting his hunt this morning. First time we have not taken this trip together ever. The guide said with the possible early freeze up he could not take us to the bear came for deer. So he offered me the opportunity to change weeks. To my surprise the coveted Thanksgiving week was wide open. So I am now going what I consider one of the best two weeks of the season is mine. My buddy and his son did not want to change due to the purchase of airline tickets already. Going to be a long week for me as he updates from the stand every hour or so.
> 
> I use to offer up a spot with us if we had an opening but we ran into some real pain in the arses we brought with us.
> 
> I am driving so I would like to at least split the driving and gas with 1-2 other guys. If anyone is interested, I will be leaving the 16th or 17th and returning on the 23rd or 24th of Nov.
> 
> Contact by PM if you have interest?





kingfisher 11 said:


> Well a change of plans, this was the week I should of been in Saskatchewan. My buddy is starting his hunt this morning. First time we have not taken this trip together ever. The guide said with the possible early freeze up he could not take us to the bear came for deer. So he offered me the opportunity to change weeks. To my surprise the coveted Thanksgiving week was wide open. So I am now going what I consider one of the best two weeks of the season is mine. My buddy and his son did not want to change due to the purchase of airline tickets already. Going to be a long week for me as he updates from the stand every hour or so.
> 
> I use to offer up a spot with us if we had an opening but we ran into some real pain in the arses we brought with us.
> 
> I am driving so I would like to at least split the driving and gas with 1-2 other guys. If anyone is interested, I will be leaving the 16th or 17th and returning on the 23rd or 24th of Nov.
> 
> Contact by PM if you have interest?


I am going up for the same dates. Where exactly are you going? I have never PM on here before and cant figure it out.


----------



## kingfisher 11

jzofchak said:


> I am going up for the same dates. Where exactly are you going? I have never PM on here before and cant figure it out.


I responded, we can talk.


----------



## Copper44

Bob you want to take me???


----------



## kingfisher 11

I welcome new guys as long as they able to cover the hunt.


----------



## Copper44

Shoot me some details. I could be talked into it..


----------



## kingfisher 11

PM sent
JohnHunter247 is in!


----------



## kingfisher 11

Shot Sunday by one of two hunters in camp.


----------



## kingfisher 11

My buddy from Saginaw was the only guy in camp this week. He tagged this buck yesterday morning. Now the next guys hunting will be Johnny and I. They are just starting to chase up there from what I am told.


----------



## bigbucks160

kingfisher 11 said:


> Shot Sunday by one of two hunters in camp.





kingfisher 11 said:


> My buddy from Saginaw was the only guy in camp this week. He tagged this buck yesterday morning. Now the next guys hunting will be Johnny and I. They are just starting to chase up there from what I am told.


What did those two score??


----------



## kingfisher 11

bigbucks160 said:


> What did those two score??


I have yet to hear the score, I am going to ask when I get up there. I am sure they put a tape on them.


----------



## SMLC

Nice bucks, good luck next week


----------



## fishdip

Good luck, cant wait to see pics.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Myself and 3 buddies will be going to SASK next October, driving from here on the 18th and returning on the 27th. Hunting 6 days. 
It's the next great adventure!


----------



## IceHog

Heading up to Saskatchewan this coming Friday, we're driving, should be home December 4th. I'll post up a story upon my return. Have a buddy up there now, he starts his hunt tomorrow morning.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Mainframe 10 with stickers, never weighed it, but bigger than deer I have shot that dressed out over 240#. Biggest neck I ever seen on a deer. It took everything two of us had to get the shoulders over the lip on the sled for the ride back to camp. Was not my best trip it turned out okay in the end. I passed a nice buck the first morning I had doubts if I did the right thing? I watched it for 45 minutes and never got the feeling it was old enough and big enough antlers. My guide gave me a bit of crap after I showed him the video for passing it. It did turn out to be a very nice deer as you can see my hunting partner John took it on the last day. 
Wolves were everywhere this year.


----------



## SMLC

Great trophy kingfisher


----------



## Stubee

Nice bucks, congrats!


----------



## sureshot006

As I understood the post, John shot it?
Nice buck


----------



## lreigler

Are you allowed a wolf tag?


----------



## kingfisher 11

sureshot006 said:


> As I understood the post, John shot it?
> Nice buck


John shot the buck in the yellow sled. The first picture is of me and my buck, 2 different bucks.


----------



## kingfisher 11

lreigler said:


> Are you allowed a wolf tag?


We can if we hunt reservation land. Then you have to get a Cites permit to bring it back into the US. One was shot Sunday night right where John Hunted for two days.


----------



## kingfisher 11

More pictures of mine, sorry we did not get better body pictures


----------



## kingfisher 11

My regular hunting partner flew back up last night. He went up in Oct and had a poor hunt so the guide told him to come back. He is hunting what we call across the lake Boyks stand. These stands have not had anyone in them in quite some time. Wolfs were in there for a while but I am told the deer are there, just not the numbers. Most of the deer moved closer to town to winter.
I told him if he tags out right away try to reduce some wolves. I will get updated texted several times a day. Tough sitting in the office when he will be updating me on what he is seeing.


----------



## Trout King

Nice bucks. How about a smile KF? 

Congrats.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Trout King said:


> Nice bucks. How about a smile KF?
> 
> Congrats.


Not you!!! My wife and daughter said the same thing....they said i looked like a creeper.

At this point I was exhausted and my hands were freezing. I wish we could of waited until the next day to start caping it. They were snapping pictures when I wasn't ready so I had to weed through them just to find one where my head was not turned.


----------



## sureshot006

kingfisher 11 said:


> Not you!!! My wife and daughter said the same thing....they said i looked like a creeper.
> 
> At this point I was exhausted and my hands were freezing. I wish we could of waited until the next day to start caping it. They were snapping pictures when I wasn't ready so I had to weed through them just to find one where my head was not turned.


Yeah man you look like you just shanked him with a sharpened toothbrush lol.

Make it black and white. Nobody smiled for pics back then.


----------



## deepwoods

Congrats to all.


----------



## Stubee

kingfisher 11 said:


> More pictures of mine, sorry we did not get better body pictures


That’s a darned nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## stickbow shooter

sureshot006 said:


> Yeah man you look like you just shanked him with a sharpened toothbrush lol.
> 
> Make it black and white. Nobody smiled for pics back then.


Kingfisher aka " Louie the Shiv".  dandy buck congrats.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Well 2 less deer killers, picture sent to me last night. Must of been trapped because I have not heard of my friends shooting any.


----------

